# 7th Edition Tactica: Space Marines - Hammerfall Assault Force Formation



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

For when you want to be the guy who fields a terminator and land raider army without playing Dark Angels.

The hammerfall assault formation is one of three formations found in the Strikeforce Ultra dataslate and focuses on the ground portion of the strikeforce. Heres a rundown of the hammer:

*Formation*
One terminator squad
One terminator assault squad
One terminator captain or captain Lysander
One land raider redeemer or crusader

*Restrictions*
Both terminator squads must be five strong
The terminator captain and assault squad must deploy embarked in the land raider
The terminator squad must deploy in reserve and deep strike

*Special Rules*
Maximum Impact - Units in this formation have hammer of wrath on any turn they disembark from the formations land raider

Swift Deployment - This formations terminator squad may move and shoot on the turn they deep strike


-So what do we have here? A compact force starting in heavy armour with a support squad deep striking in. The assault element of the army gets hammer of wrath, which, though low strength, does give the unit a few more attacks and makes taking on hordes or units with a high number of wounds less suicidal. 

That the regular terminator squad can run and shoot when they come in is big. While theres no guarantee you will get a high run roll, any amount lets your squad disperse and decrease the possible number of hits from blast weapons.

*Disadvantages*
Low model count - Two minimum terminator squads, a captain, and a land raider at 760 points, even at that point level there should be only a select few lists out there that don't outnumber this one.

Range - Choice of transport is either a close range land raider or a close range land raider. Good luck against ranged armies like Astra Militarum or Tau. Get into mid or close range and things start to change, but thats a lot of firepower a lone land raider has to weather to get there.

Speed - Lets be honest, this formation has no speed. Against a list that move fast this formation will struggle to get in and cause havoc.

*Overall*
The hammerfall assault force is made up of tough units, but overall the formation is fragile. Five man squads can easily be overwhelmed by small arms fire and with nothing else to shoot at, the formations land raider is going to be in the sights of all heavy weapons.

Its a neat idea, and some of the chapter tactics available offer good buffs (Black Templars, Imperial Fists, and Iron Hands come to mind) but don't expect this to win you tournaments.

*Possible Builds*
Chapter tactics - Black Templars
Terminator captain
Teeth of Terra, storm shield

Terminator assault squad
3x Thunder hammer and storm shield

Terminator squad
Heavy flamer, 1x chainfist

Land raider crusader
Multi-melta

Total: 850


Chapter tactics - Iron Hands
Terminator captain
The burning blade, storm shield

Terminator assault squad
3x Thunder hammer and storm shield

Terminator squad
Assault cannon, 1x chainfist

Land raider redeemer
Multi melta

Total: 870


Chapter tactics - Imperial Fists
Lysander

Terminator assault squad
5x Thunder hammer and storm shield

Terminator squad
Assault cannon, 1x chainfist

Land raider crusader
Multi melta

Total: 940


----------

